
Ask HN: How do the new AMP pages work? - EGreg
Now when I share AMP pages with Safari on iOS 11, it shares the proper URL. What is the secret? Some new meta tags?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;9to5mac.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;08&#x2F;24&#x2F;ios-11-safari-amp-links&#x2F;
======
stephenr
It’s using the rel=canonical meta tag I believe?

~~~
Someone
[https://9to5mac.com/2017/08/24/ios-11-safari-amp-
links/](https://9to5mac.com/2017/08/24/ios-11-safari-amp-links/):

 _”It appears Safari implemented a special case. We’d prefer a more generic
solution where browsers would share the canonical link by default, but this
works for us.”_

⇒ I don’t think they use _rel=canonical_.

~~~
stephenr
I think it means they only use the canonical link for sharing when the page
renders via AMP.

Twitter has annoyingly, started directing mobile clients to "AMP" pages. I
followed a tweeted link to a reddit thread and got to amp.reddit.com.

Safari gave me the regular www.redit.com page when sharing.

Also. This was I believe the first time I'd actually seen an AMP page in the
wild (I dont use Google search or Chrome). It makes me question Google's
motives _even more_ because my first interaction with it is:

Holy fucking shit, it just showed me a blank white page for several seconds
and then showed me what looks more like a plain text print out of the page
than a mobile version of Reddit, whereas the normal reddit page is responsive,
still has functionality and loaded almost instantly.

